# Ardika's New E46 M3 Record - 858rwhp (1046bhp) w/HPF Stage 3 - Videos Inside



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

Ardika's car is dialed with our HPF Stage 3 turbo system. Today it made 858rwhp (which I believe is a new record). Today was a bit colder than an average day. If he dynoed on an average day it would have most likely made 844rwhp if using STD correction and 819rwhp if using SAE correction.

His car has our HPF stage 3 components and is dialed to run on pump gas, pump + methanol, race fuel and race fuel + methanol. All of our turbo systems have the capability to target two boost settings. This allows us to target one boost setting for pump gas and one boost setting for pump + methanol. As a result we have to use the same "high" boost setting for the race fuel and race fuel + methanol as we do for pump + methanol. This restricts our high boost setting to what we can safely run on pump + methanol.

We turned the boost up 2psi more with the race fuel + methanol and set this record. This is always an option for those that want to not use the "pump + methanol" setting and only have pump, race or race + methanol. We could have gone further and pushed the record a little higher to continue to test our systems but we felt this was this was sufficient to ensure reliability at the power levels this kit is being released at.

As the "pump + methanol" setting still makes over 800rwhp (uncorrected), I believe most stage 3 customers will prefer to use pump and methanol all the time. In stage 4 we will eliminate the pump+methanol option as high boost will only be allowed when running race fuel.

Everything worked flawlessly. Our stage 2 single disk clutch that shifts like butter met the challenge and never slipped once, our new fuel system met the extreme fuel demands, and all of our stage 1 & 2 components that we've come to rely on held up just perfect. The turbo has more left, and boost didn't drop at all. I feel we could have gone for 900rwhp with this setup, but for now we'll leave it where it is.

Here's a video of his car on the record pull






*Here are the Uncorrected Dyno graphs (what the car actually made)*










*Here are the results corrected for an average day using STD correction*










*Here are the results corrected for an average day using SAE correction*


----------



## Zeddy4Me (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice Nice Nice!!!


----------



## spoolin spec v (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks like a big single supra dyno chart.

VERY nice though.

What EMS do you guys use for this? Motec?


----------



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

spoolin spec v said:


> Looks like a big single supra dyno chart.
> 
> VERY nice though.
> 
> What EMS do you guys use for this? Motec?


Its our own EMS that we designed.

Here's a picture of it. It is entirely plug-n-play.


----------



## spoolin spec v (Nov 3, 2007)

What is that?  An FI/C?

or, what was that, i should say.


----------



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

spoolin spec v said:


> What is that? An FI/C?
> 
> or, what was that, i should say.


Our lead application engineer used to work for AEM. We partnered with them to produce this full blown engine management system. 

Chris.


----------



## spoolin spec v (Nov 3, 2007)

HPF Chris said:


> Our lead application engineer used to work for AEM. We partnered with them to produce this full blown engine management system.
> 
> Chris.


by full blown, you mean Standalone?


----------



## MustGoFast (Dec 24, 2007)

plug and play usually means piggyback... but we'll see what they say.


----------



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

spoolin spec v said:


> by full blown, you mean Standalone?


A stand alone refers to an engine management system that controls the engine by itself. Our engine management system has all the functionality of a stand alone plus vanos control and drive by wire and works seamlessly with the factory DME left in place (not by itself). It is all plug-n-play.

Chris.


----------

